# Gaming Laptop



## Sheggo (18. Januar 2014)

Moin zusammen,
da ich beruflich nur noch unterwegs bin, das Zocken aber nicht aufgeben will, suche ich nach einem "ordentlichen" Gaming-Laptop.

Leider kenne ich mich mit Notebook Hardware gar nicht aus  daher brauche ich mal Ratschläge und Antworten:
- was ich will: auch neuere Spiele auf hohen Einstellungen zocken können (muss kein Ultra sein, aber soll schon gut aussehen)
- Ich habe gesehen, dass die meisten teureren Modelle sofort nen i7 mitbringen. Für PC sagt man ja, dass ein i5 vollkommen ausreichend ist für aktuelle Spiele. Ist das bei den Mobile-CPU anders?
- welche Grafikkarte taugt was?
- Display sollte schon 17,x'' sein und Full-HD können
- BluRay Laufwerk soll drin sein
- am besten ne HDD (1-2TB) und ne SSD (64GB+)
- RAM Standard 8GB DDR3 1600 oder sowas
- Spielereien brauche ich eigentlich nicht (Fingerprint, Camera, etc.)

Bei Alienware finde ich irgendwie nur seltsame Zusammenstellungen. Vor allem kostet da jedes Zoll Display rund 500€ Aufpreis!?

Vorschläge? Tipps? Preisklasse <1500€

Gruß und THX
Sheggo


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2014)

bei Laptops sind die i5 und i7 was anderes als am PC. Beim PC sid die i7 die "high End"-CPUs des Sockels. Bei Laptop aber heißt i5 = Dualcore und i7=Quadore, daher macht es durchaus Sinn, nen i7 zu nehmen.

 Und ich hoffe, du willst dann spielen, wenn Du zb in nem Hotel bist und nicht per Akku, oder? ^^


 Der hier wäre so mit das höchste der Gefühle bis 1500€: Toshiba Qosmio X70-A-13E - PSPLTE-0FR05TGR - Gaming Notebook mit GTX770M  der hat 2x 750GB HDD, da kannst Du dann eine HDD durch eine SSD selber ersetzen, 120GB kosten ca 80€. Ich würde mich da nur bei toshiba mal informieren, ob das dann mit der Windows-Installation problemlos klappt, denn bei win8 wird der key soweit ich weiß im BIOS "verankert" . hier auch ein Test des Notebooks bzw. eines fast identischen Modelles Test Toshiba Qosmio X70-A-11R Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests 

 Hier wäre noch ein ähnlicher von MSI: MSI GT70-70M387B (001763-SKU26) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  der hat 1x750GB, ich VERMUTE, dass der auch einen zweiten Schacht für ne SSD hat, da musst Du aber mal nachsehen

 Oder ein MedionErazer, da ist schon 1000GB HDD plus ne 128GB SSD drin Medion Erazer X7825, Core i7-4700MQ, 16GB RAM, 1.128TB (MD98416/30015837/30015836) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  die machen echt keine schlechten Notebooks, nicht vom "Aldi"-Image täuschen lassen. Hier ein Test Test Medion Erazer X7825 (MD 98416) - Gamer mit Intel Core i7-4700MQ & Nvidia Geforce GTX 770M  am "schwächsten" wird die Lautstärke bemängelt, aber bei so einer Leistung weiß ich nicht, ob da die anderen nicht eben so laut sein "müssen"... 


 Zu der Leistung: die haben alle nen i7 4700QM 4x2,4GHz, 8 bzw 16GB RAM und eine Nvidia GTX 770m. Letztere kannst Du hier mal ganuer begutachten: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  da sind viele Bechmarktests auch von Games, aber Achtung: getetet wird oft UNTER FullHD, klick am besten auf die FPS-Werte, da steht dann auch genaueres, bzw. wenn du mit dem Cursor auf "mittel" oder "hoch" verweilst, poppt auf, welche Auflösung verwendet wurde für den Test -zB bei BF4 wurde "hoch" in 1366,768 getestet, 62FPS mit der gleichen CPU wie bei den og. Notebooks. Dh. in FullHD wirst Du natürlich weniger FPS haben

 Die Leistungt natürlich weit entfernt von der Leistung einer GTX 770 für DesktopPCs, ich schätze mal auch unterhalb einer GTX 760, eher auf Niveau einer GTX 660 non-Ti. Das reicht an sich für die meisten Titel zwar nicht immer auf "max", aber auf "hoch" - allerdings musst Du bedenken, dass die Spiele, die vlt in nem Jahr rauskommen, bereits nicht mehr auf "hoch" laufen könnten. Laptops sind halt ne teure Sache beim Gamen, für 1500€ bekommst Du schon ZWEI PCs, die beide schneller wären...


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (18. Januar 2014)

Hallo, natürlich wird es bei deinen Anprüchen nicht grade einfach und auch nicht billig.

Beim Prozessor ist es so: Die Mobilen CPUs sind folgendermaßen gestaffelt: i3 (Dualcore), i5 (Dualcore mit Turboboost) und i7 (Quad Core mit Hyper threading und Turbo Boost). Der i7 ist da schon das zukunftssicherste.

Bei der Grafikkarte kommt es auf die Auflösung an. Willst du sicher FullHD? Auf 17" ist die Pixeldichte ja viel höher bei FullHD als bei nem 24". Denn die Grafikkarte wird bei FullHD ja sehr gefordert. Ansonsten reicht im Grunde eine GTX660M aufwärts, selbst für FullHD. Halt nicht immer in hoch..

z.B.Acer Aspire V3-772G-747a8G1.12TBDWakk, Windows 8 (NX.M8SEG.013) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Schenker XMG A723-8UC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sowas wäre ganz ok, etwas besseres als eine GTX 765M bekommst du nicht. Kannst du ja mal bei Geizhals durchschauen, mal hat man 16GB RAM, oder einen besseren Prozessor, dafür nur ne GTX 760...
Ich würde fast sagen, bleib bei 1000-1200€. Der Aufpreis zu 1500€ scheint sich meist nicht zu lohnen
Z.B. hat der zwar besseren Prozessor und RAm, aber kostet gleich 400€ mehr...
http://geizhals.de/schenker-xmg-a723-8ey-a971494.html


----------



## Sheggo (18. Januar 2014)

danke euch beiden!
werde mir Tests heute Abend IM HOTEL  mal genauer durchlesen. gibt halt unendlich viele Angebote, die sich alle etwas unterscheiden, daher auch schwer vergleichbar sind. PCs hab ich bisher immer selbst zusammengestellt und konnte mir die einzelnen Komponenten schön aussuchen.
beim Prozzi muss ich dann definitiv zum i7 greifen, Dualcore ist ja nicht mehr interessant. ein Laptop sollte schon ein paar Jährchen nutzbar sein, ist mit Aufrüsten immer schlecht.
vielleicht geh ich auch mal bei Alternate vorbei und lass mir von denen was empfehlen, bin immer sehr gefahren mit deren Beratung...


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2014)

ein paar Jährchen wäre ja schon bei nem PC schwer, bei nem Notebook aber kannst du das vergessen, außer Dir ist klar, dass du vermutlich in spätestens 2 Jahren die DANN neuen Games (zumindest die "top"-Titel) wohl eher nur noch auf "niedrig" spielen können wirst


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (19. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß natürlich nicht, wie "kurzfristig" du deine Plätze wechselst  wäre ansonsten ein Itx, oder mATX PC eine option? Wenn du sagen wir mal, alle zwei Wochen verreist, oder alle Woche für ein Paar Tage, könnte man einen Gamer PC in so einem Gehäuse realisieren:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Mini/113211/BitFenix+Phenom+M+-+schwarz,+ohne+Netzteil.article oder BitFenix Prodigy M - schwarz, ohne Netzteil
Für 800 bis 900€ hättest du dann was einigermaßen handliches, was besser ist, und zwar deutlich besser, als ein Laptop. Vom gesparten Geld könntest du dann einen Notebook für 600€ kaufen, welches dann für kürzere "Trips" reichen würde. Natürlich nicht in FullHD und ultra, aber immerhin ok.

z,B. sowas:ASUS X550LB-XX048D (90NB02G2-M02200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland,  http://geizhals.de/acer-aspire-v3-772g-54204g50makk-nx-m8seg-023-a1025812.html
Gerade beim letzten hast du zwar "nur" einen i5 und 4 GB ram, trotzdem reicht es für aktuelle spiele auf mittel, je nachdem.
Denn die Grafikkarte, auf die es ja oft maßgeblich ankommt, ist auch eine, die in vielen Laptps steckt, die jenseits der 1400 kosten. Damit es für letztendlich in jedem Spiel für hoch reicht, muss man mehr als das doppelte!!! zahlen. 
Wenn es also irgendwie geht, wäre so eine "Aufteilung" nicht schlecht.


----------



## Sheggo (19. Januar 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Ich weiß natürlich nicht, wie "kurzfristig" du deine Plätze wechselst  wäre ansonsten ein Itx, oder mATX PC eine option? Wenn du sagen wir mal, alle zwei Wochen verreist, oder alle Woche für ein Paar Tage, könnte man einen Gamer PC in so einem Gehäuse realisieren:


also wenn wir vom aktuellen Monat ausgehen war ich 11. und 12. daheim und werde evtl am 25. und 26. mal wieder daheim sein. sonst durchgehend unterwegs  Gibt aber auch bessere Monate
und PCs in Hotel aufstellen will ich auch nicht. besonders im Ausland... Müsste ja auch nen Monitor mitschleppen, da man die Flachbild TVs oft total vergessen kann

eigentlich hatte ich vor, meine "Hauptspiele-Plattform" auf einen Laptop zu verlegen, da mein PC daheim auch nicht mehr auf Stand ist (Phenom II X6 und HD5870). allerdings scheint das ja immernoch nicht wirklich möglich zu sein. Laptop Hardware ist dafür immernoch zu teuer und selbst wenn man viel Geld ausgibt, hat man nicht lange was davon. 
 vlt gebe ich doch "nur" rund 800€ aus, zocke wie bisher nur "Classic Games" (nur dann aus dem aktuellen Jahrzehnt  ), wenn ich unterwegs bin (BF4, MMORPG PvP, etc sind eh über Hotel WLAN nicht möglich) und rüste doch meinen PC mal wieder auf. wobei ich mir da ja auch Zeit lassen kann, bis es endlich mal gute neue Games gibt.

noch mal ne generelle Frage zu Nvidia Grakas (hatte bisher nur ATI). die dreistellige Zahl (680, 770, etc) Was sagt die aus?
1. Stelle ist Generation?
2.+3. Stelle ein Indiz für die Leistung?

wenn ich mir die Benchmarks auf notebookcheck.com angucke, ist ja eine 680M deutlich schneller, als eine 770M oder 860M... Ist das in der Realität bei Spielen genauso?

EDIT: noch zum Thema MiniPC
eine Alternative zum Monitor wäre natürlich ein Mini-Beamer  ne (fast) weiße Wand gibts ja überall. dann müsste ich mir nur noch nen Koffer umbauen, den ich einfach aufklappen und loszocken kann...
So, genug dummes Zeug gelabert 

also sowas:
http://www.alternate.de/Acer/Aspire_V3-772G-747a8G75Makk,_Notebook/html/product/1078517/?
oder doch sowas?!
http://www.alternate.de/Acer/Aspire_V3-772G-747a8G1TMakk,_Notebook/html/product/1090843/?

ach ist das wieder schwierig


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (19. Januar 2014)

Na gut, dann ist das wirklich eher ungeeignet. Dann würde ich es aber genauso machen wie du, bzw ich hab es letztes Jahr genauso gemacht  
Habe auch 800 ausgegeben und habe Einen ähnlichen Prozessor und die 660m. Selbst das reicht bei Risen oder BF3 auf hoch bzw Mittel bis hoch. Ich hatte sogar bewusst FullHD genommen, unter Abstrichen in der Leistung, weil ich das übersichtlicher finde. Das heißt, die Grafikkarte vom zweiten ist besser + niedrigere Auflösung, das sollte erstmal gut ausreichen. Was ich grade erst sehe: der ist 150 Euro teurer... Ich weiß nicht, woran das liegt, eigentlich sollte Hardware ja günstiger werden. Ich habe den zwar beim amazon marketplace gekauft, aber so viel billiger war der auch nicht.

Zu den nvidia Grafikkarten: die erste Ziffer ist die Generation, die zweite und theoretisch die dritte für die Leistung. Eine GTX 680 ist zum Beispiel das Top Modell der sechser Generation, die wird ja nicht plötzlich schlecht. Als faustregel kann man sich merken, dass von einer Generation auf die andere eine ziffer an zweiter Stelle weniger entspricht einer ähnlichen Leistung. Also eine GTX 670 ist Ca. So stark wie eine GTX 760. Da die siebener Generation aber nur eine leicht veränderte sechser Generation ist, kann der Unterschied sich geringer ausfallen.


----------



## Sheggo (19. Januar 2014)

der erste hat ne 750M und 750GB HDD drin (800€), der zweite ne 760M und 1TB HDD(950€)
und der 2. kann Full-HD (der erste nur 1600x900) sonst sind die gleich.
die Spiele Benchmarks für die 760M sehen schon super aus und das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist wohl auch TOP.

werde noch sehen ob der teurere noch nen Slot für ne SSD hat und wie es mit der Lizenz hat, dann werde ich den wahrscheinlich kaufen.
leider hat der kein BluRay Laufwerk  das wollte ich eigentlich schon, daher ja auch das FullHD


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (19. Januar 2014)

Oh, sorry, hab ich beim drüberschauen nicht gesehen. Dann geht's das ja in Ordnung. Vll bekommst du ja Einen handlichen externen Player? Ist bestimmt günstiger als der entsprechende Aufpreis beim Laptop.
Meistens ist der Slot für die SSD der Laufwerksschacht, das müsste eigentlich fast immer gehen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2014)

Also, ich glaub nicht, dass Du wirklich einen deutlichen Vorteil bei BD sehen wirst bei so einer Display-Größe, wenn Du 1920x1080 statt 1600x900 hast. Letzteres ist ja nun auch nicht wirklich weit weg von FullHD.

 Ne 750m ist schon ganz okay, du wirst da vermutlich in der Tat sagen wir mal in 2 Jahren, wenn Du dann erneut für 800€ ein Notebook kaufst, die bessere Leistung haben als ein Jetzt-1500e-Notebook, also: jetzt nur 800€, das reicht trotzdem für auch neuere Games, nur halt nicht auf hohen Details, und dann verkaufst Du das und holst wieder eines für ca. 800€, gibst in der Summe dann sicher sogar deutlich unter 1500€ aus und hast aber ein besseres Notebook als eines, das jetzt 1500€ kostet.

 Bei den Grafikchips ist das in der Tat so: Ziffer 1 = Generation, Ziffer 2 = Leistungsklasse. Allerdings kann der Sprung von zB Klasse 5 zu 4 höher sein als der von 5 zu 6. Und oft ist es bei ner neuen Generation nur einer Überarbeitung der alten. Eine 770m zB basiert immer noch auf der 670m. Aber da kannst Du aber bei der von mir verlinkten Seite mal schauen, da sind alle aktuellen Grafikchips mit ner jeweils eigenen Seite und meistens auch recht vielen Benchmarks.


 Noch ne frage: wenn Du einen Job has, bei dem Du ständig in Hotels bist usw., dann muss doch da ne Menge Umsatz bei rumkommen, sprich: kannst Du nicht mit Deinem Chef sprechen, ob er Dir ein gutes Notebook von der Firma aus bezahlt quasi anstelle von einem Lohn oder Bonus oder so was? So ein Gerät muss doch in Bezug auf die Hotel- und Reisekosten quasi ein Fliegenschiss sein. Das ist auch für die Firma steuerlich günstiger als wenn sie Dir einen Betrag X geben würden.


----------



## Sheggo (20. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich glaub nicht, dass Du wirklich einen deutlichen Vorteil bei BD sehen wirst bei so einer Display-Größe, wenn Du 1920x1080 statt 1600x900 hast. Letzteres ist ja nun auch nicht wirklich weit weg von FullHD.
> Ne 750m ist schon ganz okay, du wirst da vermutlich in der Tat sagen wir mal in 2 Jahren, wenn Du dann erneut für 800€ ein Notebook kaufst, die bessere Leistung haben als ein Jetzt-1500e-Notebook, also: jetzt nur 800€, das reicht trotzdem für auch neuere Games, nur halt nicht auf hohen Details, und dann verkaufst Du das und holst wieder eines für ca. 800€, gibst in der Summe dann sicher sogar deutlich unter 1500€ aus und hast aber ein besseres Notebook als eines, das jetzt 1500€ kostet.


tja also wenn ich mir jetzt einen für 800€ hole, dann rüste ich meine PC ja auch noch mal für min. 800€ auf  sonst kann ich neue Spiele ja gar nicht auf "schön" zocken...



> Noch ne frage: wenn Du einen Job has, bei dem Du ständig in Hotels bist usw., dann muss doch da ne Menge Umsatz bei rumkommen, sprich: kannst Du nicht mit Deinem Chef sprechen, ob er Dir ein gutes Notebook von der Firma aus bezahlt quasi anstelle von einem Lohn oder Bonus oder so was? So ein Gerät muss doch in Bezug auf die Hotel- und Reisekosten quasi ein Fliegenschiss sein. Das ist auch für die Firma steuerlich günstiger als wenn sie Dir einen Betrag X geben würden.


 tja schön wärs... Hab erst nen neuen Firmenwagen und nen Galaxy S4 zum "Nulltarif" rausgeschlagen. kann jetz schlecht wegen nem 1000€ Rechner ankommen 
glaub auch nicht, dass es finanzielle Vorteile hat, wenn man steuertechnisch sauber abwickelt. vom Aufwand mal abgesehen...

ich schlaf nochmal drüber und schaue auch mal unterwegs in Technikmärkten. vlt find ich ja nen gutes Angebot. aber wird wohl auf 750M oder 760M hinauslaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2014)

Für die Firma hat es definitiv Vorteile, wenn sie Dir einen Sachwert gibt anstelle von Lohn, weil er darauf dann u.a. keine sozialen Nebenkosten zahlen muss, d.h. man könnte einem Arbeitnehmer somit indirekt auch mehr Lohn zahlen, obwohl er die gleichen Kosten hat. Sagen wir mal, dass der "normale" Lohn den Arbeitgeber 4000€ kostet und Du dabei dann 1500€ rausbekommst. Wenn der Arbeitgeber die 4000€ nimmt und für 1500€ ein Notebook besorgt, das Du bekommst, und dann nur die restlichen 1500€ für Lohn verwendet, dann bleibt netto bei Dir mehr übrig als wenn Du den Lohn bekommst, der aus 4000€ resultiert, und Dir selber das Notebook kaufst - obwohl Du das Notebook so versteuern musst, als sei es Geldeinkommen. 

 Das ist quasi das gleiche, warum Firmen gerne auch Firmenwagen vergeben, oder Tankgutscheine. Die Firma kostet das weniger als wenn sie den gleichen Wert in Form Geld dem Mitarbeiter überweisen würden.

Die Frage ist, ob das generell "nachträglich" geht - man kann natürlich nicht so einfach sagen "so, DIESEN Monat überweise ich dir 1300€ weniger, dafür kriegst Du den 1500€ Laptop" - man könnte aber trotzdem fragen, ob es irgendeine Möglichkeit gibt, die für Dich günstiger kommt ohne dass es die Firma mehr kostet. 

 So oder so müsstest Du ja das Notebook auch steuerlich absetzen können, oder?


Und wegen des PCs: wenn Du nicht grad ALLES neu kaufen musst, kommst Du locker mit 500€ aus für eine Modernisierung von CPU + Grafikkarte


----------



## Sheggo (20. Januar 2014)

ist trotzdem sehr viel Aufwand, und für meine Firma aus Erfahrung zu viel 
beim Aufrüsten des PCs ist auch nen Board und evtl. RAM fällig
i5-4570/4670 170/200€
R9 280X/290 280/360€
Board 120€
RAM DDR3 1600 80€
=700€

aber das ist ja nen anderes Thema


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (20. Januar 2014)

Naja, wenn du nicht bertakten willst reicht ein Board für 80 Euro oder sogar noch weniger.
Ram gibt es guten mit 1600mhz und 1,5 Volt für 65 euro
Beim Prozessor den 4570, oder direkt den Xeon e3 1230v3. Der kostet so viel wie der 4670 und bietet 8 Kerne, ist quasi ein i7 ohne übertaktungsmöglichkeit. Der 4670 ohne k lohnt sich nicht. Wegen 100mhz direkt 20 Euro Aufpreis...

Grafikkarte wäre auch eher eine 280x sinnvoll, man muss vll etwas früher aufrüsten.

Also insgesamt gute 600

Was ist denn momentan verbaut?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2014)

Board reicht eines für 70€, und als Grafikkarte reicht definitiv die 280X eine ganze Weile locker aus      und was haste denn aktuell? vlt bekommst Du dafür ja mehr, also du denkst?


----------



## Sheggo (20. Januar 2014)

schrieb ich ja schon. nen phenom II x6 und ne HD5870. also ganz altes zeugs...
aber PC aufrüsten steht momentan eh nicht an. wofür auch wenn ich nicht daheim bin?


----------



## PcJuenger (20. Januar 2014)

Um keinen neuen Fred aufmachen zu müssen, schreibe ich mal hier:
Was haltet ihr von dem guten Stück: ASUS G750JX-T4052H I7-4700HQ/ 8GB/ 1TB kaufen bei Media Markt
Ich wollte mir einen neuen Schlapptop zulegen und spiele mit dem Gedanken, den zu kaufen, da er mich optisch anspricht und eigentlich auch Leistungstechnisch anspricht. 
Die Frage wäre nur: Wie lange wäre das gute Ding spieletauglich?
Und: Ist's ein Problem, dass nur 8 GB Ram verbaut sind? Wären inzwischen 16 sinnvoller?

Ach ja: Kennt ihr vielleicht etwas günstigere Modelle, die ähnlich gute Leistung liefern  ?

Edit: Habe gerade eine günstigere Version davon gefunden, spricht mich vom Preis her deutlich mehr an Asus G750JW-T4019H 43,9 cm Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Wie groß ist bei dem der Leistungsunterschied zur teuren Variante O.o ?
Würde es sich vielleicht eher lohnen, sich selbst einen Laptop bei Dell zu basteln?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2014)

@PCJuenger: diese Modelle sind halt von der Leistung her unterhalb einer Desktop GTX 760 / AMD R9 270X einzuordnen. Das reicht zwar aktuell, aber es ist halt verdammt viel Kohle, davon kriegst Du locker nen stärkeren PC plus ein Laptop, das zwar nicht mehr für hohe Details bei neuesten Titeln reicht, aber bei denen die Spiele noch "spielbar" sind.

 Und mehr als 8GB sind auf absehbare Zeit nicht nötig.

 Hier Benchmarks zur GTX 770m NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  und GTX 765m NVIDIA GeForce GTX 765M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  aber beachte, dass grad die Games oft nur in 1366x768 getestet wurden


----------



## PcJuenger (21. Januar 2014)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort 
Naja, würde ein Standrechner in Frage kommen, würde ich ihn ja auch präferieren, aber ich habe in meiner kleinen Studentenbude weder den Platz dafür, noch passt er zu meinem Lebenstil (so die nächsten 2-4 1/2 Jahre) Bin am We halt immer daheim, brauche aber den Lappy auch für Auswrtungen/Protokolle und so einen Quatsch ^^

Und ja, ich weiß dass das ein Haufen Kohle ist, deshalb ja die Frage, ob es auch günstiger mit ähnlicher Leistung geht ^^

So nebenbei: Die FPS sind mir ansich schnurz, bin es eigentlich auch gewöhnt, nicht jedes Spiel mit 50+ zu spielen. Mir würden theoretisch sogar 30+ reichen (wie gesagt, Gewöhnungssache ^^)  Sprich: Wenn der Laptop dazu geeignet ist, kommende Spiele auch noch recht hübsch bei 30+ abzuspielen, bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Antwort
> Naja, würde ein Standrechner in Frage kommen, würde ich ihn ja auch präferieren, aber ich habe in meiner kleinen Studentenbude weder den Platz dafür, noch passt er zu meinem Lebenstil (so die nächsten 2-4 1/2 Jahre) Bin am We halt immer daheim, brauche aber den Lappy auch für Auswrtungen/Protokolle und so einen Quatsch ^^


 was ist mit nem kleinen PC, den man leicht auch vom Studentenort zur Heimat und umgekehrt mitnehmen kann? Ein solcher sehr starker PC, zwei Monitore (einer für die Studentenbude, einer für die Heimat) UND ein Laptop, der für die Uni gut ist, wäre auch nicht teurer als der Laptop, der schwächer als ein PC für 700€ ist. Solltest Du eh schon einiges an Hardware von nem alten PC haben, wäre das nochmal einfacher zu verwirklichen.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (21. Januar 2014)

Es gibt mittlerweile so kleine, platzsparende Gehäuse, wo man alles an Hardware reinbekommt, dass man das echt in Erwägung ziehen sollte. Ich hab mal einige Beispiele rausgesucht:

BitFenix Phenom Mini-ITX Geh
BitFenix Prodigy Mini-ITX Geh
FRACTAL DESIGN Node 304
Xigmatek Nebula, Mini-ITX (CCD-02ABX-U01) - Preisvergleich - ComputerBase
Lian Li PC-Q27B schwarz, Mini-ITX - Preisvergleich - ComputerBase

Und das ist nur eine sehr kleine Auswahl. Für deine Studentenwohnung kannst du ja eventuell einen 22" oder 23" Monitor nehmen, wobei das nicht viel Platz spart. Auf alle Fälle gibt es Monitore ab 100€, die ausreichen.


----------



## PcJuenger (21. Januar 2014)

Na was würde ich denn an Leistung für ungefähr 800 bekommen?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Na was würde ich denn an Leistung für ungefähr 800 bekommen?



Jetzt Laptop oder PC? ^^ Bei nem Laptop ist eine GTX 750m drin, die ist ganz okay, vor allem wenn Du nicht auf FullHD bestehst. NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Zb dieses MSI: MSI GE70-i550M287FD (001757-SKU20) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gibt es bei caseking, hardwareversand, notebooksbilliger, comtech, hoh, atelco, alternate... lauter etablierte Shops für 750€. Von Acer gibt es etliche Varianten vom AspireV5-573G oder V3-772G mit ner 750m, allerdings auch oft nur ne Stromspar-CPU. 

Und ein ähnliches MSI gibt es bei alternate für 800€ mit sogar einer GTX 760m MSI GE60-2ODi585FD, Notebook schwarz/grau, FreeDOS 

 Die MSI sind aber beide ohne Windows!


----------



## Sheggo (21. Januar 2014)

Um die Frage zu komplettieren: mit nem pc für 800€ kannst du momentan wahrscheinlich alles auf hoch bis max zocken, was aufm Markt ist...

Und die Frage 'wie lange ist ein aktuelles system gut' ist wahrscheinlich momentan schwieriger zu beantworten als je zuvor. Durch die neuen Konsolen kommt vlt endlich wieder ein technik aufschwung auch für pc markt. Aber dort hat die Entwicklung wirklicher AAA games ja grad erst begonnen. Wenn man sich die Gameplay trailer von the division anguckt, das wird grafisch schon nen richtiger hammer! Aber was spiele dieser Qualität an hardware voraussetzen kann man auch nur raten...

Pc bzw Laptop kauf ist wie immer auch nen bisschen Glücksspiel. Denke aber grundsätzlich ist es besser, jetzt 800 und zur not in 3 jahren wieder 800 auszugeben, als jetzt 1600. Zumindest wenn man auf preis/Leistung wert legt


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (21. Januar 2014)

Ja, bei einem richtigen PC kommt man da in eine sehr gehobene Mittelklasse bzw unterer High-End Bereich mit einer GTX 770 oder R9 280X.


----------

